# Canon EOS 5D Series Celebrates 10 Year Anniversary



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 28, 2015)

```
TOKYO, May 28, 2015—Canon Inc. announced today the celebration this year of the 10th anniversary of the introduction of the Company’s EOS 5D series of digital single-lens reflex (SLR) cameras. Launched in September 2005, the EOS 5D enabled advanced-amateur users to take advantage of the impressive high-image-quality performance and photographic expression unique to digital SLR cameras equipped with a 35 mm full-frame sensor, which, at the time, primarily targeted only professional-level users.</p>
<p>At the time of its launch in September 2005, full-frame CMOS sensors were only made available in professional-level models. In addition to being the first advanced-amateur digital SLR camera to incorporate a sensor of this size, the EOS 5D was offered at a competitive price, contributing to the popularization of full-frame-sensor cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Furthermore, in November 2008, Canon launched the second-generation model in the series: the EOS 5D Mark II. The camera, which was the first in the EOS series to include a function enabling the capture of Full HD video, facilitated the widespread adoption of digital SLR cameras as a tool for capturing video. The EOS 5D Mark II made big waves in the motion picture and video production industries by delivering the exceptional image quality and impressive subject background blur unique to SLR cameras, while also allowing users to take advantage of Canon’s rich interchangeable EF lens lineup spanning over 64 models,<span style="font-size: 13.3333330154419px; line-height: 20px;"> </span>enabling a wide spectrum of imaging expression possibilities.</p>
<p>In March 2012, Canon introduced the EOS 5D Mark III, featuring dramatic improvements in still-image and video quality as well as enhanced AF precision and a faster maximum continuous shooting speed. Since its launch, the EOS 5D Mark III has garnered high acclaim in the market and, as the Company’s core advanced-amateur digital SLR camera, has come to serve as a driving force for the EOS series.</p>
<p>Canon, through the in-house production of all key parts for its EOS series digital cameras, has made possible a highly robust lineup, ensuring that each and every model within the series, including EOS 5D-series models, is equipped with the optimal sensor. To support the diverse needs of users, Canon will further strengthen its entire EOS-series interchangeable-lens camera lineup, including the EOS 5D series, which enjoys the widespread support of professional and advanced-amateur users alike, with the aim of contributing to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture.</p>
```


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 28, 2015)

I was the first guy in Wiltshire, UK to pickup their new and shiny Canon 5D. Back in September 2005. I put my deposit down and waited 5 weeks for delivery after the announcement. The first pallet load from Canon UK just happened to be to my local shop (He had 50 on order a the time and 5 arrived). I opened the pallet with the sales rep and cherry picked mine out. 

Happy days and it's great to hear that I've been using Canon full frame 5D cameras for 10 years!


----------



## danski0224 (May 28, 2015)

In at least one way, the 10 year anniversary is anti-climatic because that's when Canon pulls the plug on support.


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

The 5D series is surely some great Canon and DSLR success.

The 5DII brought me back to SLR photography and I shared at least 2/3rds of that success story. 
The new releases (5DS and R) were not designed for me, but I'm sure they'll find their fans. 
I hope that Canon will stay as innovative (yes they are!) with the upcoming models as they did with the first three models.



danski0224 said:


> In at least one way, the 10 year anniversary is anti-climatic because that's when Canon pulls the plug on support.


Sad but true. Maybe Canon could have done a better timing :


----------



## candc (May 28, 2015)

does this mean the "5dx" is coming?


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

candc said:


> does this mean the "5dx" is coming?


*lol*


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (May 28, 2015)

if they wanna really celebrate there camera the 5D4 or watever it will be called announce and release it earlier then 2016 say announcement in aug release in late oct/nov like the 7Dmark2 
since there already testing them out in the world as we speak
by aug the testing should be done?


----------



## tron (May 28, 2015)

Yes the release of 5DIV would be an excellent way of celebration...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2015)

Wow. Ten years. Cripes time flies. 
About time for a "3" series.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 28, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Yay! Lets celebrate 10 years without any significant improvements in IQ!


I believe that after 10 years, some people need to consult an optician to make it a new glasses for your eyes. 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 28, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Lets celebrate 10 years without any significant improvements in IQ!
> ...



Nope. In dilbertland, an OOF shot with high DR (at least 13 stops) is still way better than an in-focus shot with less DR. It's all about the DR; who cares if it's in focus or not?


----------



## JonAustin (May 28, 2015)

My little baby is growing up ... :'(


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Yay! Lets celebrate 10 years without any significant improvements in IQ!


good night!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2015)

Seamonster,

Nicely done.


----------



## Etienne (May 28, 2015)

Let's celebrate with a return to roots: a 5DIV that destroys the competition in every area.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 28, 2015)

Etienne said:


> Let's celebrate with a return to roots: a 5DIV that destroys the competition in every area.



That would probably be prohibitively expensive and technically difficult. 

Canon just needs to identify their customer base and simply continue to offer the best technology at the best price for that demographic. 

Trying to be the best at everything often ends up being the best at few things.


----------



## Etienne (May 28, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Let's celebrate with a return to roots: a 5DIV that destroys the competition in every area.
> ...



Both the original 5D and the 5DII were revolutionary. The 5DIII was more of a incremental improvement. 
I am hoping that the 5DIV rules the entry-level pro segment again, in both photo and video.


----------



## KimH (May 28, 2015)

seamonster said:


> TOKYO, May 28, 2015—Canon Inc. announced today the celebration this year of the 10th anniversary of the introduction ...... elite top tier photographers.
> 
> At ... not an astronomically ludicrous price, contributing to the popularization of full-frame-sensor cameras.
> 
> ...



+1 "Only one that sells ..."


----------



## fragilesi (May 28, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Yay! Lets celebrate 10 years without any significant improvements in IQ!



Is it really _only_ 10 years that you've been complaining about DR?


----------



## PepeSilvia (May 28, 2015)

Still using an original 5D, and for the price it can't be beat. Great entry to full frame and still a great camera.


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Lets celebrate 10 years without any significant improvements in IQ!
> ...


AFAIK FF EXMOR is younger


----------



## fragilesi (May 28, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Well obviously, the point was it _feels_ like he's been moaning about it forever!


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK FF EXMOR is younger
> ...


And that's why I put that emoticon  into that post. 
You can also see my initial response in Reply #14. 
Because dilberts current complains might be correct at his point of view.
But not at the time the 5D (original) and 5DII were released. They had outstanding IQ at their time at their class.


----------



## fragilesi (May 28, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Got it . . . been a long day


----------



## Maximilian (May 28, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Got it . . . been a long day


Have a nice evening 
gn8 (22:28 in Germany)


----------



## Matthew Saville (May 29, 2015)

There, Canon said it. The 5D series is for "advanced amateurs" indeed.


----------



## Maiaibing (May 29, 2015)

Matthew Saville said:


> There, Canon said it. The 5D series is for "advanced amateurs" indeed.



Yes but that's what they have been saying about the 5D series for 10 years now so hardly a surprise?


----------



## Maiaibing (May 29, 2015)

OK, so Canon now promises there will be a 5DIV (unsurprising to say the least).

I desperately hope the teaser implies that a 5DIV is made available this year and not that Canon is trying to reassure people like me to hold out while aiming to launch some time next year. 

My 5DII's really need to be replaced. And with something that delivers visually better results. Canon or not.


----------



## fragilesi (May 29, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Got it . . . been a long day
> ...



Thanks 

Odd symmetry to my working day I finished with a positive call with a guy in Stuttgart and was wished a pleasant evening by one of his countrymen. What a friendly people you are .


----------



## Sunnystate (May 29, 2015)

5D Classic the best camera I have ever own! 
It gave me more inspiration than medium and large format combined in the past... Hope the phenomenon will happen again and, I don't care by what manufacture if Canon lost interest, and only cares for share holders now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2015)

dilbert said:


> To all of those that pick on me for continually harping on about DR, read the above. I'm not the only one that wants better IQ and the primary area that Canon has fallen behind in is DR and noise at low ISO.



Lol, of course not - or else there wouldn't be an 's' at the end of DRones. :

There's you, a few others on this forum, and about 40 usernames for Mikael. With numbers like that, I'm shocked that Canon hasn't responded immediately. Shocked, I say.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 30, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so Canon now promises there will be a 5DIV (unsurprising to say the least).
> ...



Get over the persecution complex, everybody wants 'better' IQ. Just some are better able to realise their vision with the equipment available, they are not wrapped up in the _"myth of more"_. http://petapixel.com/2015/05/29/the-myth-of-more-not-just-another-fuji-x100t-review/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2015)

I picked up my 2nd 5D last year, and have no issues using it alongside my 5D MK III. Its still a wonderful camera.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 30, 2015)

The 5D was my first fullframe camera; got it used. It was a nice upgrade from my 10D (which I also got used). My 5DmkIII was the first camera I bought new. 

There is one feature in the 5DmkIII that I will happily debase myself in gratitude for and it's having a level built into the viewfinder. So much more convenient than using a bubble level.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 30, 2015)

that was a real classic for sure!!


----------



## LukasS (May 31, 2015)

Still using classic 5D, on Tuesday photo shoot, my mentor was in envy of few shots with 50/1.2L attached even tho he used there alongside D810 with 50/1.4 .


----------



## fragilesi (May 31, 2015)

dilbert said:


> To all of those that pick on me for continually harping on about DR, read the above. I'm not the only one that wants better IQ and the primary area that Canon has fallen behind in is DR and noise at low ISO. The shadow noise (banding) is horrific on the 5D2/3 and this destroys any chance of good DR in the shadows.



I think the point is that everyone knows what you think. Everyone has the seen the arguments and had time to formulate an opinion about it. Some agree with you, others don't. What puzzles many of us is quite what you think you'll achieve by, as you put it "continually harping on" other than irritating people and polarising the argument which helps no-one.


----------



## suburbia (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah got mine early 2006, my first digital SLR... an upgrade from an EOS 3, happy days! nearly 10 years, wow! Sadly sold it to help fund a MK II purchase in 2010, wish I hadn't sold it!


----------



## Gcon (Jun 21, 2015)

I've hired the Mark I, and have owned the Mark II and Mark III.

Since the Sony A7R came out I have only been using my MarkIII in situations where autofocus counts. When the A7RII comes out, if the A/F is sufficiently good with my 24-70 and 70-200 L-glass, then I'll be selling my 5DIII and totally getting rid of Canon for everything except lenses.

Even if the 5DIV has a fantastic sensor, it'll still be a big and bulky body compared to mirrorless, so I doubt that there would be anything that Canon could do to tempt me back, outside of going mirrorless themselves.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 21, 2015)

PepeSilvia said:


> Still using an original 5D, and for the price it can't be beat. Great entry to full frame and still a great camera.



+1 - This was my entry into full frame this past November. I've enjoyed using it along side my 60D.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 22, 2015)

I had just bought a 30d when I was at a wedding and the main photographer was shooting the 5d. I was kind of in awe of the camera. Later on I finally managed to buy a 5dmk2 which has been my main camera since launch (I think it's 6-7 years now). I actually can't remember having a single issue with the mk2 and I've learnt so much using it. The mk3 just wasn't enough of an upgrade although I did like the improved autofocus, dual card slots and reduced shutter lag. I think I'll be happy with the 5dsr which should be started to be shipped today sometime. Of course like some have mentioned the 5d series has also had some negative things about it but what camera doesn't? Starting a video revolution was a major thing.


----------

